# .22 LR revolver



## My62vette (Jun 24, 2018)

Looking for suggestions on a good .22 revolver. Something with a 4" barrel. Thoughts?


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

I have a Charter Arms Pathfinder. 6 shot 22LR but also available in 22 mag. Adjustable sight. Not as pretty as a S&W but works for me. 
About 500 rounds so far and works like a charm. Pretty accurate for me in single action. Full double action is about a 10# pull. I paid under 400$ new. 4.2" barrel.
Ruger makes a couple (GP100 and SP101) and that could also fit the bill but for much more $. I have also heard that their trigger pulls are up in the 12# range in double action. 
Ask around at your range. 22LR revolvers are popular at our range.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

If you want a DA/SA there aren't many options for new guns.

There's the Charter Arms Pathfinder that yellowtr mentioned,,,
I own one and have the same experience as he does,,,
It's not a S&W but works and shoots consistently.

If you can find one there is also the Rossi R98 Plinker,,,
I have the 4" version and it is a nice 8-shot gun,,,
They also made a 6" version of the gun.

The reason I say "if you can find one" is because they are scarce,,,
They are not showing up in the Rossi website,,,
They may have been discontinued.

Here are mine side by side.









Aarond

.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

My62vette said:


> Looking for suggestions on a good .22 revolver. Something with a 4" barrel. Thoughts?


Just not enough information to give much of a chance to narrow down advice. 

How much do you want to spend?
New or Used?
Single Action or Double Action capable?
What are the uses you intend?
How experienced are you?

If money is not a big deal and you're not looking for a western single action, I'd probably be looking at a Smith and Wesson Model 617 with a 4 inch barrel. It'd probably be in the $700 - $800 range. It's all stainless steel and holds 10 rounds.

Otherwise both Ruger and Charter Arms makes less expensive DA revolvers that are very good.

If you'd rather have a single action cowboy looking revolver, I'd probably opt for the tried and true Ruger Single Six Convertible for both 22 LR and 22 Mag. I'd opt for a 5.5" barrel, but they make a 4.62 barrel if you desire. They are truly well made fun revolvers, perfect for plinking. You get that extra cylinder in 22 magnum for small game, if you want that. They come in a little over $500 these days. Less if you don't want that 22 mag. It's model 0623. I like the 5.5" version, model 0621 in this type of revolver.

If that's too much, Heritage makes the S/A Rough Rider in several barrels sizes for the $150 price range. They are nice little handguns for the money. Still I'd opt for the Ruger.

Again, a lot depends on how much and what you want it for, as well as D/A or S/A. I have no idea on how to advise for a used model. They've made so many of the years, some very good and some complete rubbish.


----------



## Elderberry (Sep 8, 2014)

I have the Ruger Single Six Convertible for both 22 LR and 22 Mag and it's really nice. Lots of fun.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Although I've never even fired it yet my vote goes for the Ruger New Bearcat, although it only has a 3 inch barrel.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

desertman, that has to be one of the sexiest .22 handguns I have ever seen.:smt041


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

MoMan said:


> desertman, that has to be one of the sexiest .22 handguns I have ever seen.:smt041


Thank you! That's why I bought it and to go along with it's big brother.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

desertman said:


> Although I've never even fired it yet my vote goes for the Ruger New Bearcat, although it only has a 3 inch barrel.


Normally I don't prefer round butt guns and do prefer adjustable sights, but I agree with my friend MoMan. It is one of the sexiest handguns I've seen. Nice choice. Darn, maybe I should buy one.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Craigh said:


> Normally I don't prefer round butt guns and do prefer adjustable sights, but I agree with my friend MoMan. It is one of the sexiest handguns I've seen. Nice choice. *Darn, maybe I should buy one.*


Well why not?

I like the old Colt SAA's but what sold me on those was the Colt Lightning style grip frame. Something I wish Colt had put on them from the beginning. However Cimmaron/Uberti thought of it and did with their reproductions. I have a .22 version too. however, I'll never carry or fire these. The blueing and color case hardened frames are just too God damn nice to want to put any wear and tear on. Besides I have no shortage of guns to shoot and enjoy. The stainless versions, no problem as you can't wear the finish off of those. That blued Uberti Cattleman .45 originally came with a bird's head grip on it similar to the Ruger Bearcat. I changed it out for the Lightning style grip. As far as I know the Uberti's come with the bird's head and Cimarron puts the Lightning style grips on their guns. The all stainless Cimarron Thunderer .45 is the Doc Holiday version except mine didn't come with the matching knife and shoulder holster. It came with imitation smooth ivory grips that I swapped out for those Fleur-de-lis grips with the antique finish. Cimarron/Uberti also makes versions of those guns with the traditional plow handle grip frames. Ruger also makes a bird's head and plow handled gripped Vaquero which is a close copy of the Colt SAA it's a Talo exclusive available in both .44 and .357 magnum. I have a Blackhawk Bisley in .44 mag.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

yellowtr said:


> I have a Charter Arms Pathfinder. 6 shot 22LR but also available in 22 mag. Adjustable sight. Not as pretty as a S&W but works for me.
> About 500 rounds so far and works like a charm. Pretty accurate for me in single action. Full double action is about a 10# pull. I paid under 400$ new. 4.2" barrel.
> Ruger makes a couple (GP100 and SP101) and that could also fit the bill but for much more $. I have also heard that their trigger pulls are up in the 12# range in double action.
> Ask around at your range. 22LR revolvers are popular at our range.


So you like that Pathfinder huh? Sounds good. One of the LGS around me have a couple of them, and the one I was looking at I believe was in .22 WMR.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Wonder where My62vette went. Another asked question and no response? To the OP: If you're still lurking, tell us what you're thinking so far. New or used? Single or Double action? Price range? Your experience level? Intended use?


----------



## My62vette (Jun 24, 2018)

My preference would be a DA revolver. I've had a High Standard Sentinel Deluxe suggested to me. From what I can tell, the gun went out of production in the late 1960's/early 1970's. Has anyone owned one?


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

I've had two and now just have one, but it's from the late 1960's if I remember correctly. My mother bought it brand new to keep in her nightstand. She also wanted it to take a course from the Sheriff's department called "Pistol Packing Mamas." It was one of the guns on their list. I guess she figured with 9 rounds and a husband with a 45, she didn't need more. Plus, by that time I also had a handgun. My mother kept it until she was approaching her 80's and was going to an assisted care facility. She was going to keep it against their rules, but I took it away and talked her out of it. The issue was she was starting to get a little senile and she was taking a lot of ambien. This is the one I still have to this day.

It's very well made, IMO. In my hands, it's accurate, but that has more to do with the shooter, not the handgun. It's always shot center bullseye out of the box, so nobody ever bothered to drift the sight which is very simplistic. The single action pull is light and crisp. Very nice. However, the double action pull is quite strong. I don't know what but it feels like over 12 lbs pull to me. I doubt I could hit much double action without a lot of practice, which I'm not going to do with it. The bluing is still pretty good, but there are some smudges on the trigger and hammer. The wood grips are quite nice for a gun of this price range.

The only downside other than the hard DA pull is the method of opening the cylinder and that's not really a downside. There is no button like most revolvers these days. You pull the ejector rod to open it, then push that rod to eject the spent brass. No big deal.

I don't know what they are worth, but I doubt they have collector value. Mine's not for sale unless someone offered me far more than I thought it was worth. LOL


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

My62vette said:


> My preference would be a DA revolver. I've had a High Standard Sentinel Deluxe suggested to me. From what I can tell, the gun went out of production in the late 1960's/early 1970's. Has anyone owned one?


I've never owned one, since it's out of production your choices may be limited on the used gun market let alone finding one. If I were you I'd buy a new gun that's still in production. The Ruger SP 101 being my top choice it has a 4.2 inch barrel is of all stainless steel construction with an 8 shot cylinder. Next would be an S&W 617 K-22 that can be had with a 4 or 6 inch barrel and 10 shot cylinder. Expect to pay around $600 for the Ruger and around $650 for the 8 round S&W, $700 or more for the 10 round version. S&W's are a bit more refined and finished with better triggers. Ruger's are built like tanks and overall are a stronger, more heavy duty gun. They don't have removable side plates which gives them a stronger frame. They can be completely disassembled without any special tools making them easier to work on and clean without any special tools. Most of it's working parts are within the trigger group and are removed from the bottom of the frame.

S&W's have removable side plates that are screwed in place. If you're not careful you can easily chew up the heads especially if you do not have the correct hollow ground screwdrivers. You'll also have to tap the grip frame until the side plate pops off. Keep in mind that occasionally you're gonna' want to thoroughly clean these guns at which time you'll have to access their inner workings. The Ruger wins in that department hands down. If the overall fit and finish is more important to you than the S&W wins in that department.

Then there is the Charter Arms Pathfinder with a 4 inch barrel and 6 shot cylinder which can be had for around $375. I've never owned one, nor would I ever buy one. A cursory search of the internet will reveal that there have been a lot of problems with them.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Though I own a High Standard Sentinel Deluxe, I'm not a particular fan of it, so I'd agree with Desertman, except for me, I'd rather have a Ruger Single Six SA revolver. They also make a Single Ten which holds ten rounds and comes in various barrel lengths. I like the Single Six with only six shots because it comes with an interchangeable cylinder to shoot 22 magnum. I'd probably get one with a 5.5" barrel, but it's made shorter as well. After all, it's primary use would be tin cans and plinking around. For me, that's mostly single action entertainment. When using a DA 22 revolver, I'm probably shooting 99% of the time single action so why not use a gun I think is more fun?


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

High Standard made very good revolvers, but the double-action models that I have handled, including the Double-Nine I own, have horrendous DA trigger pulls. As craigh said, the single action trigger pull is fine, but where is the logic in shooting a DA revolver in single action, exclusively? A bad DA trigger causes erratic target shooting, so the trigger needs to be tweaked, if it is that bad. Otherwise, you will always be shooting in SA mode, and gain nothing from having a DA model.

My DA .22 revolver of choice is a S&W Model 63, which I like because it is an excellent training tool to be used in conjunction with the Model 10 and other revolvers with similar frames, which I am very fond of. It is probably out of production, now, but you might run across a used one.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I have a no-dash S&W model 617 with an 8 3/8" bbl. It's a six shot. Full target model to boot. It's one of the finest crafted S&W's I own. 

It'll probably one of the last firearms I part company with.


----------



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

desertman said:


> Well why not?
> 
> I like the old Colt SAA's but what sold me on those was the Colt Lightning style grip frame. Something I wish Colt had put on them from the beginning. However Cimmaron/Uberti thought of it and did with their reproductions. I have a .22 version too. however, I'll never carry or fire these. The blueing and color case hardened frames are just too God damn nice to want to put any wear and tear on. Besides I have no shortage of guns to shoot and enjoy. The stainless versions, no problem as you can't wear the finish off of those. That blued Uberti Cattleman .45 originally came with a bird's head grip on it similar to the Ruger Bearcat. I changed it out for the Lightning style grip. As far as I know the Uberti's come with the bird's head and Cimarron puts the Lightning style grips on their guns. The all stainless Cimarron Thunderer .45 is the Doc Holiday version except mine didn't come with the matching knife and shoulder holster. It came with imitation smooth ivory grips that I swapped out for those Fleur-de-lis grips with the antique finish. Cimarron/Uberti also makes versions of those guns with the traditional plow handle grip frames. Ruger also makes a bird's head and plow handled gripped Vaquero which is a close copy of the Colt SAA it's a Talo exclusive available in both .44 and .357 magnum. I have a Blackhawk Bisley in .44 mag.
> 
> ...


Here's some w/that Colt "Lightning style" grips


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

lewwallace said:


> Here's some w/that Colt "Lightning style" grips
> View attachment 15788


...Yeah, but they're not in .22 Rimfire. :yawinkle:


----------



## Mr.Smith (Aug 1, 2018)

Hi, my suggestion is go to your favorite gun shop and handle all the .22 revolvers there. Which one fits your hand the best (and your budget)? What is its main use? If it feels good in your hand, you'll most likely shoot it well. Be it a double action or single. You'll know it when you hold it. What are you most comfortable with is the question too.


----------



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...Yeah, but they're not in .22 Rimfire. :yawinkle:


22 rimfire but no Lightning grips


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I once had an Enfield No.2 Mk.1, 0.380", WW2 revolver...and the Parker-Hale .22 Rimfire conversion kit.
The rimfire conversion featured chambers bored at an angle through the cylinder, permitting the centerfire firing pin to hit the rim of the .22 cartridges, and the cylinder apertures to mate up with the properly-centered, .22 caliber barrel insert.
It was a typical, weird British solution to the problem...but it worked very well indeed. The conversion was accurate enough, at normal pistol distances.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

Early 80s I bought a Dan Wesson .22 revolver, $254 new. Loved it. Built on the medium frame/357, blue & 6" barrel. Excellent trigger & very accurate, even with cheap stuff. Shot as well as my Ruger Mk 3. Had to sell it & live like a dog for 9 years when I married a credit card addict. Anyway, rare today but if you find a used one they're well worth a try. 4" was an option if I remember.


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

Bisley said:


> High Standard made very good revolvers, but the double-action models that I have handled, including the Double-Nine I own, have horrendous DA trigger pulls. As craigh said, the single action trigger pull is fine, but where is the logic in shooting a DA revolver in single action, exclusively? A bad DA trigger causes erratic target shooting, so the trigger needs to be tweaked, if it is that bad. Otherwise, you will always be shooting in SA mode, and gain nothing from having a DA model
> My DA .22 revolver of choice is a S&W Model 63, which I like because it is an excellent training tool to be used in conjunction with the Model 10 and other revolvers with similar frames, which I am very fond of. It is probably out of production, now, but you might run across a used one.


Bisley Not following your logic here,, I shoot all my handguns Single Action,,A double-nine, a Sentennital, and others.. Light trigger, improved accuracy,,Never saw anything that says a DA MUST be shot DA??
Did I miss a rule change?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

As long as you never have to defend yourself, shooting DA revolvers in SA mode is good practice for bullseye competition.

But if you ever have to shoot back, and particularly against multiple opponents, you'll be sorry that you didn't put in more time shooting DA.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Slowalkintexan said:


> Bisley Not following your logic here,, I shoot all my handguns Single Action,,A double-nine, a Sentennital, and others.. Light trigger, improved accuracy,,Never saw anything that says a DA MUST be shot DA??
> Did I miss a rule change?


Well, we all have the tendency to practice the things that are easy and neglect the things that are hard. If paying more for a DA and shooting it in SA makes sense to you, don't feel bound by what some Internet know-it-all says.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

I have a 1956 Colt Frontier Scout in 22LR, I chose it and my Mom bought it for my Dad, mine now as well as a Heritage Rough Rider convertible and a little NAA convertible.
For double action 22LR I have a eight shot DAO Ruger LCR, and a GP-100 4.2" ten shooter I chose the 4.2" as I thought it had better balance than the 5.5"


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

lewwallace said:


> 22 rimfire but no Lightning grips
> View attachment 15796
> View attachment 15798


Is that some sort of Webley?


----------



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

berettatoter said:


> Is that some sort of Webley?


A little late ...but yeah!

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

desertman said:


> Thank you! That's why I bought it and to go along with it's big brother.
> 
> View attachment 15540


Good taste desertman


----------



## old tanker (10 mo ago)

This old Iver Johnson Supershot Sealed Eight made in 1938 turned up in a pawn shop. It was a lucky find for a couple of reasons. I have an inexplicable fondness for old Owl head revolvers. This one was seemingly unloved and unwanted so it was cheap. It even likes the cheap CMP ammo, what's not to like? Mechanically sound used guns can sometimes do what you really want. (It's not a Webley but it is top break revolver)


----------

